# Mixing vics with mbunas



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey all

I got a 120g (48x24x24) that is currently stocked with pseudo flavus, met msobo, and cyno afra (jalo). I have 8 of each and all are juveniles. Eventually as they mature, hoping to get the 1m to 4f ratio. I have been searching for a 4th species and I came across the vic species pundamilia nyererei. This imo is a amazing looking fish and was thinking of making this my 4th species. I know typically people keep either vics or mbuna, but from what i have read, I get the impression that this species is one that might work with mbunas as the are aggressive for vics and would be able to hold their own. If they would work out, I would do the same as the others and get 8 juvies or so and try to get the 1m and 4f ratio. Curious what you guys think? Any info appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have been advised that they would work with aggressive mbuna but maybe stock 1m:7f because they themselves may be the #1 aggressor in the tank.

Astatotilapia latifasciata is another Vic that does well with Malawi but not quite as aggressive as pundamilia, so with them you could do 1m:4f.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I kept Zebra Obliquedens(Astatotilapia Latifasciata) with my mbuna, no problems. Believe it or not, I ended up with 8 females! I have also heard that Pundamilla can be hyper-aggressive, but if you have a plan B, if it doesn't work out, I'd definitley give it a go.


----------



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmm Now you guys got me rethinking about trying this cichlid. This is why I posted  . Only the two of you have responded but both have the same conclusion--nyererei is very aggressive. I would hate to try them only to have the male bully everything else in the tank. As of right now I do not have a plan B. I think I will research alittle more on other species. Not saying that I won't try it, but maybe another species will catch my eye like this one did initially. Thanks for the input


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do it, you don't have any wimpy fish in there. I'm going to try pundamilia with my demasoni-hara-labs if I can ever find Python Island.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

In a tank that size it will probably work out okay with most mbuna. Many times nyererei do better in a two or more species tank than they do in a single species tank. Most of the nyererei aggression is male nyererei on male nyererei or male nyererei constantly trying to breed with female nyererei. Anything that takes their attention away from each other is a plus.

But like most any rock-dwelling cichlid, they can be territorial, so keep an eye on them. They are not as aggressive as auratus, kenyi, chipokae, etc. I just had to remove my nyererei from a tank with Ps williamsi since they were getting bullied by the mbuna.

Kevin


----------



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I have looked through the profiles and as far as what would work in my tank, I am still stuck on the nyererei. Such a great looking fish. As far as the different strains of nyererei, DJR I agree with you, I like the python island type also, although mawanza comes a close second. I have read that the nyererei can turn their colors on and off in a minute which in a way is cool. Now I just got to find them as far as a good breed. Let the journey begin  I appreciate everyones input! Thanks


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I've had Mwanza in with my Dems and Labs for a few months now, and I'm happy with the combo. I'm keeping 2M: 7F at the moment. The 2M are constantly testing each other, to the point I thought they were forgetting about the females. Only occasionally do I see the dominant Lab or Dem scrap with them, and it's always very brief.


----------



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

Curious do your two males both show off their colors?


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

All the time! A bit more vibrantly when dueling, but always to some degree. This is one of the boys on an average day.


----------



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

:drooling: Such a great looking fish. I must and will try them


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought a P. "crimson tide" today, along with a lot of other males for an all male tank. He is not fully colored in my tank, although he was gorgeous at the LFS. There were Haps and Mbuna at the LFS in the same tank with him, so I hope he gets his color back!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I originally wanted the pundamilia for the hap/peacock tank and was cautioned against that due to the pundamilia aggression. Thus the idea to combine them with the mbuna and the demasoni.

The recommendation was to stock the pundamilia like the more aggressive mbuna...metriaclima for instance. And those I would not put with haps/peacocks so it made sense to me.

On the other hand, the Christmas fulu, ruby green, etc. would not color up as a lone male, so also not a fit for a hap/peacock tank and not a fit for a mbuna tank.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

I had Pundamilia crimson tides in my mbuna tank; my male rusty was dominant and would really keep the crimson tide in check, often to the point of cornering him. When I moved the rusties out the crimson tide went on a rampage. It was hard to find that happy medium.


----------



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you all for your inputs  I really like this fish. I got to at least try it. Hopefully things will work out. Now I just got to do it. Found someone close to my home that has some mwanza juvies. We will see. Hoping to get them in the next couple of weeks. Just got to find the time to go drive and get them. My plan is to get about 10 juvies and see what turns up :thumb: and hopefully they will get along with what I have already.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought I should update this thread, as the situation in my tank has taken an ugly turn. My alpha male PN has become too aggressive. After knocking off his only competition, (the other male), he's taken aim on the females 24/7. Even when they are willing to breed, he ends up harrassing them to the point that they drop or eat their eggs. My last successful spawn was just after the beta male died. Since then, there have been numerous unsuccessful holds, and 2 outright deaths. *sigh* I guess they can't all work out every time. Thankfully, he shows no major aggression to the dems and labs. But I'm going to have to try and rehome these Vics.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would strongly recommend this fish. Not just fun to watch but stunning to look at as well. *** had mine for a few months now in my 75g mostly mbuna tank with no issues. He def seems at home in their.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Stunning indeed! I wish I had a backup male I could replace this bully with.


----------

